# Kongou Banchou



## MrCinos (Dec 14, 2008)

> The "Diamond Delinquent" Akira Kongō transfers to Shiritsu Raimei High School and desipite his insistence that he isn't a banchō (a Japanese student delinquent and gang leader), he quickly rises in the ranks of Shiritsu Raimei's gang until he becomes leader. Now Akira takes part in schoolyard battles against the bullies and punks from the twenty-three neighboring schools.
> 
> (from wikipedia)



One word: *awesome* 

main character:

*Spoiler*: __ 








unusual matchups:


Overall: Great action and humor (plot and characters are hilarious), highly recommended for those who likes shounen.

*DD Links:* Chapter 01-28


----------



## FistofIron (Dec 14, 2008)

I read the chapters yesterday and I have to say this manga rocks. I hope more are translated.


----------



## FistofIron (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw the raws for this series and all I gotta say is I hope more of this gets translated.


----------



## FistofIron (May 27, 2009)

Another group has picked up the series and more chapters have been released.


----------



## GsG (May 27, 2009)

Well, well, someone's trying to look intimidating.  Guess I'll take a look.


----------



## Cochise (May 27, 2009)

It's interesting so far, definitely going to continue reading it.


----------



## neodragzero (Jun 6, 2009)

Sweet, from the same mangaka that did Ultra Red none the less.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm only going to give this a try just for the main character looks.


----------



## FistofIron (Jun 14, 2009)

This manga kicks serious ass.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 16, 2009)

FistofIron said:


> This manga kicks serious ass.




Indeed 

The series is a fun read, kongou is quite the badass.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2009)

It's up to 28 chapter already. Kongou's father is epic.


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 16, 2009)

I just read the first chapter. Fuckwin main character is fuckwin

A man amongst men


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2009)

I find this like an hilarious version of Hokuto no Ken..

this is also a great read!


----------



## Skylit (Jun 18, 2009)

I laughed my ass off.

Great Manga.

Kongou is a good-hearted badass.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 18, 2009)

> Now Akira takes part in schoolyard battles against the bullies and punks from the twenty-three neighboring schools.



Always liked these kind of manga, going to read.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jun 28, 2009)

Kongo Bancho is a awesome manga


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 14, 2009)

God this is fucking epic


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2009)

People that don't read this and Ultimo are losing a good epic laughs .


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2009)

Going by the raws up to chapter 86, its getting far more epic and badass even. Great refreshing read.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 14, 2009)

oh fuck

Need to get into the raw


----------



## Inugami (Oct 8, 2009)

damn chapter 44 was hardcore!!


----------



## Yak (Oct 9, 2009)

Machine Banchou definitely is a crazy beast. Kongou's strongest opponent so far.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 9, 2009)

Machine banchou was made for the dome


----------



## Yak (Oct 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Machine banchou was made for the dome



He's a bitch to beat. Everyone who's looked into the raws knows what I'm talking about. I hope we get a good raw scan for the entire next volume, I wanna see his stats in comparison to Akiras.

Also, if you are frequenting the OBD, take a look at my Kongou Banchou directory.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 9, 2009)

^^hahahah you gonna use him soon?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 9, 2009)

Yak said:


> He's a bitch to beat. Everyone who's looked into the raws knows what I'm talking about. I hope we get a good raw scan for the entire next volume, I wanna see his stats in comparison to Akiras.
> 
> Also, if you are frequenting the OBD, take a look at my Kongou Banchou directory.



Last time I saw your directory you only had Iai


----------



## Yak (Oct 9, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Last time I saw your directory you only had Iai



Well, I'm at the 5 Dark Vows now. You better get up to date =P I have also included databook stats charts for every Banchou so far.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 9, 2009)

Databook


----------



## Skylit (Oct 24, 2009)

Wow. Chapter 47 was hard.

I didn't saw that coming.

But it's a nice "twist".


----------



## mastermind360 (Oct 24, 2009)

I dropped this manga at around ch. 10 as i forgot about it, is it worth picking up again?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2009)

If you like battle mangas with gags... YEAH!!!


----------



## Yak (Oct 25, 2009)

Hm, now I know what happened in chapter 47, didn't expect that grave of an outcome.


Btw, there is still that bit of info flying arround that the manga finished in volume 8. I have a hard time confirming this since I visit a japanese blog that weekly brings out new chapter summaries with some pics and it is still going on despite the manga supposedly having ended in 2008 already.

I find this very fishy to say the least. Unless the mangaka is only now publishing the last chapters of his manga and it is heading into its final states, I can't really buy it. Also, we are already at the beginning of volume 6 now and there really is no way that the remaining chapters (which are at chapter 98 or 100 now or something) would fit into the last two volumes like that.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2009)

FUCK PSYREN! FUCK FAIRY TAIL! FUCK BLEACH!FUCK ONE PIECE ! FUCK HAJIME NO IPPO! FUCK EVERYTHING !!

This was the best fight of the week!

I feel sorry for the people that don't give this manga a chance.


----------



## Yak (Nov 27, 2009)

Chapter 100 was a blast (Yay, the manga already got 100 chapters, now go and make it an anime )


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Hikyou Banchou found his match :ho


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 27, 2009)

This series is pretty badass, read it a while ago but havent caught up to the latest chapters. Will have to do that when I have time.


----------



## Yak (Nov 28, 2009)

Abigail, tell me when you are through with the raws and if you are missing some raw chapters in between. Maybe I have them (or maybe you have some that I don't have, would help if we could aide each other here).

Also, the raw for chapter 101 came out on Ritual Scanforge / Raw Paradise today.


*Spoiler*: _ch 101 spoils_ 



I take back what I said about Hikyou Banchou having found his mach. This guy's prep-skills in advance is just humiliatingly sick. It makes Shikamaru look bad. He disposed of his opponent fairly quickly and I'm glad to see Drill Banchou is back


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 9, 2009)

Subscribes, most definitely.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

All I have to say is holy shit Violent Mode.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 23, 2009)

The scene in the RAWs with him pushing back the massive lab transformer...is practically off the scale of his former feats.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

Liar Game


----------



## Yak (Dec 23, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> The scene in the RAWs with him pushing back the massive lab transformer...is practically off the scale of his former feats.



Are you up to date with the raws? Do you know what happens to Akira's brother later on? O_o


@Abi:  I just fucking love that scene with Gouriki Banchou


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

Together we've pretty much updated Kongou's wiki page up to date on the translated scans.



Does it look okay to you?


----------



## Yak (Dec 23, 2009)

Abigail said:


> True, should add that.
> Like I said, That number is from using translated scans only, the building push one is in the next chapter.
> 
> From using the raws what would you say his strength is at?
> ...



Phew, difficult to say, really. The skyscraper feat is still the best imo, or maybe the one scene where he blows a huge mountain of rubble away later on is of similar magnitude. 

With what is implied and assuming his Violent Mode will stay as it is, and he is confident in taking his brother down, his absolute strength must be in the hundreds of tons actually. 
*Spoiler*: _chapter 96_ 



Akira's brother, Takeshi, has recently shown the ability to grow twice the size of their father. If you remember the earlier chapters, you know exactly how huge their old man was. Now, Takeshi can go twice that size. He completely beat their Pa to a pulp recently with no effort. If Akira really wants to take that guy down and assuming he has the Double Hammer too, he will need a strength that is in the hundreds of tons.


----------



## Abigail (Dec 23, 2009)

I just uploaded chapter 52-55 to Manga Traders

ch.31


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2009)

Abigail said:


> I just uploaded chapter 52-55 to Manga Traders
> 
> ch.31



That's great, helps a lot <3


---

For some reason chapter 103 didn't show up on Raw Paradise this week but at least I got some spoiler pics:


*Spoiler*: _chapter 103_ 





The fight against that King Banchou guy continues, it seems there is some talk about Akira's father and Takeshi again this chapter. Probably how that King guy got to follow Takeshi and witnessed his power. He, himself, also seems to be quite strong if he can keep up with Akira in base.




A flashback scene of Takeshi beating his father and pulling a Mitsuomi on him.




Akira goes Violent Mode and fucks his opponent up. 




But... to what end? At the end of the chapter, Kongou Banchou falls?!







Can't wait for the next chapter to pop up.


----------



## Tempproxy (Dec 24, 2009)

Why is it everytime I read this manga I get down and do push ups?


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Why is it everytime I read this manga I get down and do push ups?



Because it is overwhelmingly manly. :ho


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do anybody know were I can get the latest raws ?


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2010)

Stevenh1990 said:


> Do anybody know were I can get the latest raws ?



We would all like to know. Alas, there is but summaries and spoiler pictures on various blogs.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2010)

its disgusting how underrated this is compared to garbage like KHR and Pysren.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 25, 2010)

come on Psyren its a very decent manga.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 25, 2010)

but its so boring and has that typical "been there, done that" feel.

oh and this is just too fuckin funny.


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 25, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> its disgusting how underrated this is compared to garbage like KHR and Pysren.



For your information it's called Psyren and it most certainly isnt "garbage" alas opinions and all that.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks intresthing i will read this next


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 25, 2010)

Am I the only one who thought Hikyou Banchou looked like a classic bandit?

After gay Batman, of course.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2010)

Malumultimus said:


> Am I the only one who thought Hikyou Banchou looked like a classic bandit?
> 
> After gay Batman, of course.



No, that's fine. The design is intentional after all. Besides that's also what he has been doing before he entered the 23 Districts Project. He was mugging and blackmailing people.

Hikyou Banchou is easily one of the most awesome characters in this manga. The stuff he pulls later is just both mindbogglingly amazing and hilarious at the same time.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 25, 2010)

Currently catching up. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kongou is "dead" at the moment.


----------



## Jugger (Feb 26, 2010)

It seems that series will end in 2 chapter
Sh?nen Sunday :

#15 (10/03) :
Izumo (Lead Color)
Arago (23p, Color)
Kaitai Shinsho 0 (36p)
Defence Devil, King Golf (22p)
Kongoh Banch? (End)
Magi, Saij? no Me? (Absent


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2010)

Why are the scans not going faster


----------



## Majeh (Feb 26, 2010)

Yak said:


> No, that's fine. The design is intentional after all. Besides that's also what he has been doing before he entered the 23 Districts Project. He was mugging and blackmailing people.
> 
> Hikyou Banchou is easily one of the most awesome characters in this manga. The stuff he pulls later is just both mindbogglingly amazing and hilarious at the same time.


what is your sig from?


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2010)

Majeh said:


> what is your sig from?



Its a Kongou Banchou fanart.


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 26, 2010)

It's ending and I can't even read half the chapters.


----------



## Abigail (Feb 26, 2010)

Jugger said:


> It seems that series will end in 2 chapter
> Sh?nen Sunday :
> 
> #15 (10/03) :
> ...



Yes, we know.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2010)

Colour page for chapter 112:


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 27, 2010)

I hate it when a manly series ends so soon like that.


----------



## Blade (Feb 27, 2010)

Yak said:


> Colour page for chapter 112:



just meh


----------



## Dog of War (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for 68 Yak, however the link to 69 goes to the user cp.

Pos reps all round.

edit- damn this rep thing sucks, it won't let me until I spread.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Awesome


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2010)

New chapters are awesome, though I don't get why that banchou survived. He was already beaten.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Man but those New Banchou's are though from the looks of it the only guy's in 27 district project who could beat them one on one are Akira, Machine and maybe the wolf guy.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2010)

Well that's to be expected, they won their respective areas after all.


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah but that's one complaint I have about this manga, since the introduction of Machine Akira's friend seems to have been reduced to fodder and are there only to show how strong the opponent is before Kongou beats him. Sad really.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2010)

Well they probably get stronger later, don't they?


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 6, 2010)

Well lets hope so. It would be a waste if the get reduced to Yamcha's and Krilin's


----------



## Yak (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, they'll each get their upgrades, show new moves and so on. I wouldn't say they get reduced to fodder. However, this is made after the image of classic shounens, as such the main characters always triumphs and, in the end he is the one that bails his friends out of a pinch. 

You'll be in for some cool stuff in the next arc, I can promise that much.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 6, 2010)

There's something I don't get. Back when Kongou Banchou defeated Iai Banchou, he said anyone who defeats a banchou takes over as a new banchou. This is how banchou number decreases until the last remaining one claims control of Japan.

So how come it's like everyone forgot about this already? Everybody still treats Kongou's gang as banchous of their areas. Hikyou Banchou still(jokingly or not is another matter) says he's in to win the tournament and he also refers to Sasori Banchou as Banchou of Edogawa(usage of "is" instead of "was"). In fact, there's no usage of "former banchou" or anything like that IIRC. Then there's the fact that Kenpei Banchou purges all those banchous already defeated by Kongou, Machine or the others. Aren't they out by default already?


----------



## Yak (Apr 6, 2010)

HugeGuy said:


> There's something I don't get. Back when Kongou Banchou defeated Iai Banchou, he said anyone who defeats a banchou takes over as a new banchou. This is how banchou number decreases until the last remaining one claims control of Japan.
> 
> So how come it's like everyone forgot about this already? Everybody still treats Kongou's gang as banchous of their areas. Hikyou Banchou still(jokingly or not is another matter) says he's in to win the tournament and he also refers to Sasori Banchou as Banchou of Edogawa(usage of "is" instead of "was"). In fact, there's no usage of "former banchou" or anything like that IIRC. Then there's the fact that Kenpei Banchou purges all those banchous already defeated by Kongou, Machine or the others. Aren't they out by default already?



My assumption is that you are only out when you are literally killed by your opponent, not just beaten. 

Theoretically, Kabuki Banchou would still be 'in' the project and could try to regain his status and win a district back but Hikyou Banchou scared him off so well that he doesn't even leave the house anymore. 

Kongou Banchou and his guys have formed an alliance. They were beaten and strictly speaking Akira has gained control over their districts but since he did not kill them, their status is 'pending'. They have formed a (loose?) alliance for now and thus have administration over their conquered districts as a whole, so to speak. However, as soon someone were to decide on betrayal, they could gain their status back. 

The Banchous are merely listed as 'inactive' if they don't fight all the time. Theoretically this period could last for days or even weeks; Hikyou Banchou is a very prominent case, he acted relatively late and observed Kongou Banchou in his fights with Gouriki, Nenbutsu and Iai Banchou. He was just planning his steps and acted very careful. That form of inactivity is tolerated and as long as you are not rendered unable to fight completely you still are part of the project.

By the same way, the Wolf Fang was acting with Ourou Banchou. They sure could have fought for dominance among themselves but realized that its more save to sacrifice administration of each of their districts and let Ourou Banchou as their strongest member have the lead and unify forces under his lead.

Iai Banchou said there are no rules and everything is allowed. You can gain allies and attack together and then decide among yourself how you split up the "loot" or you go independently.


Hikyou Banchou is with Akira because it still benefits him. But you never know when and if he is going to turn sides if it starts suiting him better.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2010)

Question for the people that read the raws.

I like Wolf characters, So just asking...I'm gonna get trolled with Wolf Banchou like I got trolled with Yamcha? .


----------



## Yak (Apr 7, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Question for the people that read the raws.
> 
> I like Wolf characters, So just asking...I'm gonna get trolled with Wolf Banchou like I got trolled with Yamcha? .



I'm not going to answer that question.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Apr 7, 2010)

Kongo Bancho beating Gau Gau Bancho was awesome 
Drill Bancho looks cool i can't wait to see his fight


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there any Kangou Banchou fanart anywhere?

I can't find any


----------



## Yak (Apr 9, 2010)

Bilaal said:


> Is there any Kangou Banchou fanart anywhere?
> 
> I can't find any



There is plenty on pixiv. Its basically the japanese DeviantArt.

Here is a guide about how to sign up and navigate.



Also, best search with katagana or hiragana letters, not with latin ones.


----------



## Bilaal (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that a female samurai?


----------



## Graham Aker (Apr 11, 2010)

Just started reading this, and this manga.... is really GREAT!


----------



## C. Hook (Apr 12, 2010)

Yak, your team is awesome.

On more pressing news, dat is a big fucking shark.


----------



## Jinibea (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm reading Fist of the North Star then Toriko.

Then I have to finish Negima and Stone Ocean.


Though I already promised myself I was going to pick this up soon after. Its looks amazing. Just by looking at it I can tell its going to be in my top ten.


----------



## Shouta (May 9, 2010)

I've started reading this and I got up to Ch 95, Vol 10 and man it is so awesome. I can't believe Suzuki integrates all of the fan suggestions for banchos into the manga, pretty amazing. Some of the ideas folks came up with sounded kind of stupid at first but some of them turned out pretty amazing. Of course, there were more than a few that were Red Shirts (or Red Gakurans, I guess).


----------



## Yak (Jul 24, 2010)

Kongou Banchou officially ended quite a while ago now but this is being bumped because the final volume has hit the market recently and the bloggers who have been fans of this series and whose posts I used as reference to get ANY info on the series at all, have posted a bunch of pics and summaries from the final volume that I thought I should share with anyone interested.


This final volume contains material that was NOT released in the weekly magazine releases and Nakaba is doing the many fans of Ourou Banchou (me included) a huge favour by revealing that he is actually alive and, going by the pics, seriously kicking. Not just him, same goes apparently for his friends, the Wolf Fang, but before I rant on, here are the pictures:


----------



## Yak (Jul 24, 2010)

What happens: (for pictures see previous page)

From what I can make out in the blog summaries, somewhere between chapter 107 and 108 (Defeat of Kenpei Banchou), a side-story is being added. I cannot quite make out whether the Torture Banchou and the Cross Banchou come to help the wounded Kenpei Banchou or are there to finish him off and betray him but apparently they are interrupted either way by the Ourou Banchou (fuck yes <3).

Ourou wants revenge for the treatment Kenpei Banchou gave him back then, and he apparently instantly kills the Torture Banchou and drags on a bunch of other Banchous who are trying to hold him down with massive chains attached to his arms (not sure about this one, but if that's so, its epic enough.)

The Cross Banchou is up next and what is wrapped around his body is a rare type of snake which probably has enough constricting force to crush a car (lol) and it seems to wrap around Ourou and keep him from attacking. Ourou however is then saved by his Wolf Pack. Those guys were saved by some curing seeds their teammate Flower Banchou (forgot the japanese name, sorry) infused into them all, apparently. Together they drive the Cross Banchou into a corner (and defeat him?).

Apart from this additional chapter there is all the backstage stuff Nakaba wrote included in this volume as well as a gallery of coloured pics or something like that and the obligatory databook pages for the Banchous.


Maybe one day I can pick this back up and get my hands on all the volumes.


EDIT: Prior to the description of this fight there is one more encounter for Ourou Banchou with the Gothic Lolita Banchou and the Sadness Banchou but apparently he owns their asses fairly easily.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 4, 2011)

I started reading this manga a while ago and caught up to the latest chapter pretty fast. One hell of a hot blooded manga 

Any chance that someone will pick it up again?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Sep 4, 2011)

An excellent series indeed. Would have loved it if they had made an anime adaptation of it, but even so, it's a great read. 

Dat Nenbutsu Banchou mein square


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 5, 2012)

So has this been fully scanned in english yet or anything...?


----------



## Yak (Feb 5, 2012)

No       .


----------



## Zaru (Feb 5, 2012)

That makes me a sad austrian


----------



## Blade (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah. Freaking awesome.


----------



## Judas (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 1, 2012)

Good lord, forgot all about this.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 2, 2012)

Katsu


----------



## Yak (Mar 2, 2012)

Epic. About fucking time.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2012)

There is still hope for this world.


----------



## Yak (Mar 2, 2012)

If those guys need the raws in a somewhat acceptable quality, I'll fucking provide.


----------



## Blade (Mar 5, 2012)

Chapter 74 is also out.


----------



## Yak (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yeah! And now, the shit will hit the fan


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2012)

Chapter 75 is also out. And volume 8 has finished.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2012)

Note how Hikyou Banchou expression only affected the females there, he probably have a new trick that only works with them.


----------



## Yak (Mar 10, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Note how Hikyou Banchou expression only affected the females there, he probably have a new trick that only works with them.



No, they were just more surprised about his killing intent. The guy appears casual around girls most of the time, but when the shit hits the fan he can be dead serious.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I thought he was like that only when he wasn't his Hikyou self (like when hes with the child's) but I just found weird how only the females on that place were affected.


----------



## blueblip (Mar 10, 2012)

Inugami said:


> Note how Hikyou Banchou expression only affected the females there, he probably have a new trick that only works with them.


Nah, he's just baws like that.

And it's about damn time someone picked up this manga! Why is it always the good stuff that's dropped?


----------



## Yak (Mar 17, 2012)

Chapter 76 is out.

new chapter


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 17, 2012)

Hikyou Banchou 

Didn't expect that guy to be have magnetic powers.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2012)

I like his true design more.


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2012)

Chapter 77.

New chapter is out.


----------



## Blade (Mar 24, 2012)

Hikyou Banchou demonstrates more awesomeness.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 24, 2012)

Actually explaining it with a real human condition, didn't expect that.


----------



## Yak (Mar 25, 2012)

This chapter was pretty


----------



## Blade (Mar 25, 2012)

Destruction Banchou will appear in this or in the next volume?


----------



## Yak (Mar 26, 2012)

Volume 10.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

The next volume will be quite destructive.


----------



## Yak (Mar 26, 2012)

Blade said:


> The next volume will be quite destructive.



This current one already will be :ho


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

Nippon Banchou will stomp again?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

SO glad this is still getting scans.


----------



## Blade (Mar 30, 2012)

New chapter is out.

Sasori Banchou is ready to fight.


----------



## Yak (Mar 30, 2012)

Next fight is one of my personal favourites. I <3 Drill Banchou.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Good stuff.


----------



## Yak (Apr 6, 2012)

It's here:

Claymore 125

And for the theme music :

Claymore 125


----------



## Blade (Apr 6, 2012)

Very good fight. Sasori pwned him. 

I don't even remembered this fight being so good actually.

The only fights i remembered when i was reading the raw volumes where against Destruction Banchou and the final fight of Akira and Takeshi.


----------



## Yak (Apr 21, 2012)

Two new chapters are out:

Ch. 143

plus a character data page for chapter 75.5

Enjoy!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 21, 2012)

What the hell is up with that statue?


----------



## Yak (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaru said:


> What the hell is up with that statue?




*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 





It's not Kongou. According to a spoiler script translation I had from the past it is actually his gradfather (yeah, his giant father's father). It is also a device that has to do with the Damocles Plan Nippon Banchou is following.


----------



## Yak (Apr 27, 2012)

he says


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2012)

Time to read the chapter 82 and 83 as well.


----------



## Yak (May 12, 2012)

Base Szayel

Shit just got real.


----------



## Zaru (May 12, 2012)

Feisu Kurasshu


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2012)

Yak said:


> Base Szayel
> 
> Shit just got real.



That ol man was a bishounen


----------



## Imagine (May 12, 2012)

Akira stopped a fucking propeller with his fucking teeth.


----------



## Yak (May 18, 2012)

Beck-esque I've Than a Feeling entrance 

Link removed

Here we go!!


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2012)

Dokyo Banchou is my hero.


----------



## Yak (May 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Dokyo Banchou is my hero.



Akira's pops is pretty boss :ho
Also, considering that he must be way over 80 years now  Just like Gokuro. Badass geezers


----------



## Yak (May 25, 2012)

Sure was.

Destroy~
Destroy~ !!


----------



## Kenzaki (May 25, 2012)

Hakai Banchou is the bringer of pain.


----------



## Zaru (May 25, 2012)

Oh shit old guy in action.


----------



## Kenzaki (May 26, 2012)

Gokurou Masamune seems will be stomped. Probably.


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2012)

Yak said:


> He did attack later, though
> 
> Destroy~
> Destroy~ !!



I love the way he was sealed. Was kinda creepy for a shounen. I like


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2012)

Does that mean there's a spike on the current Kongou's heads too?


----------



## Yak (May 26, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Does that mean there's a spike on the current Kongou's heads too?



Those "hair spikes" are actually skull spikes. Once a Kongou hits puberty, the bone structure changes completely. Their bones are much more massive and yeah, their heads are weirdly shaped underneath all that skin and hair


----------



## Edward Newgate (May 26, 2012)

Dat skeleton 

Can't wait to see gramps fight that monster.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 4, 2012)

Chapter 87 is out.



I'll say it again.... Dokyo Banchou is my hero.


----------



## Yak (Jun 8, 2012)

the third LDR

Chapter 88 is out.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2012)

Yak said:


> the third LDR
> 
> Chapter 88 is out.



Damn! but I doubt hes done,.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 8, 2012)

Great Chapter.

I think each of the banchou's falling away while thinking of their loved ones was a little cheesy, but who reads this series for proper drama anyway?


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

Help me guys, I want to catch up but can't remember at which chapter I left.

It was the one where they beat the giant shark.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 8, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Help me guys, I want to catch up but can't remember at which chapter I left.
> 
> It was the one where they beat the giant shark.



Chapter 71


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 8, 2012)

Shikusho said:


> Chapter 71



Much thanks!

BTW where's your sig from?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jun 8, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> Much thanks!
> 
> BTW where's your sig from?


You're welcome  My sig comes from "Vampires" by Osamu Tezuka and that guy is Rock Holmes,the main antagonist in the movie "Metropolis".


----------



## Harlock (Jun 8, 2012)

Violent Mode Akira was a random asspul. 

Hakai should have won this battle but its ok, at least the battle was good.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2012)

Harlock said:


> Violent Mode Akira was a random asspul.



Seriously.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 15, 2012)

Chapter 89

Link removed


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 15, 2012)

I was OK with all the ridiculous shit going on until it was revealed that

*Spoiler*: __ 




Kongou is some kind of alien or something.



Now that's an asspull.


----------



## Yak (Jun 16, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> I was OK with all the ridiculous shit going on until it was revealed that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



How is he an alien?! 

He is simply a completely different humanoid lifeform that grew and evolved parallel to all other life forms since the prehistoric age? 

That's like saying a Neanderthal caveman is an alien


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2012)

Damn Hakai had so much potential I actually got chills from him and his erratic attitude like a clueless baby with the power of destroy anything.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 16, 2012)

I expected more from geezers since they had been hyped by Takeshi just recently. At least from one of them who was present near Hakai. Didn't expect for Kongou to win against Hakai without their support.


----------



## Yak (Jun 16, 2012)

MrCinos said:


> I expected more from geezers since they had been hyped by Takeshi just recently. At least from one of them who was present near Hakai. Didn't expect for Kongou to win against Hakai without their support.



It's not like Akira did it all on his own, though. He had help from six Banchous to support his body and distract Hakai Banchou for the briefest of moments, otherwise he couldn't have even started Violent Mode. This fight was more of a group effort than anything.

Still preferable over Akira completely soloing on his own. THAT would've reeked of asspull.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm just sad Hakai Bancho is dead. I wanted him to be more of a menace


----------



## Zaru (Jun 16, 2012)

Truly, for someone to be feared as if he was equal to a nuclear weapon, he didn't show much.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 16, 2012)

Just read the current chapters.

The climax was underwhelming, to say the least... I wasn't expecting Akira to outright one-shot him after going Violent Mode, but meh it was a pretty decent battle before that.


----------



## Yak (Jun 16, 2012)

The Machine Banchou arc was a lot more thrilling and had a much better climax.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jun 16, 2012)

True, but it's tough to top that arc considering it's where you get to see how far the group has come as comrades and friends.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Also have a question about the statue. As in I have no idea what's it supposed purpose was.


----------



## Yak (Jun 19, 2012)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Also have a question about the statue. As in I have no idea what's it supposed purpose was.



It was the "key" to free Hakai Banchou. 

Homura aleady regretted ever placing that laser mechanism inside it, he should have just let Hakai be sealed and forgotten forever.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 19, 2012)

Yak said:


> It was the "key" to free Hakai Banchou.
> 
> Homura aleady regretted ever placing that laser mechanism inside it, he should have just let Hakai be sealed and forgotten forever.



I still don't get why he did that. At all.


----------



## Yak (Jun 20, 2012)

San Juan Wolf said:


> I still don't get why he did that. At all.



You mean Takeshi? He freed Hakai Banchou in the hope that he would create havoc and destruction all over Japan and Takeshi then would single handedly have stopped him, making him both the glorified savior and proving his point - only the strong can turn Japan into a prosperous country.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Yak said:


> You mean Takeshi? He freed Hakai Banchou in the hope that he would create havoc and destruction all over Japan and Takeshi then would single handedly have stopped him, making him both the glorified savior and proving his point - only the strong can turn Japan into a prosperous country.



No I meant why Homura even built it in the first place at all.


----------



## blueblip (Jun 20, 2012)

San Juan Wolf said:


> No I meant why Homura even built it in the first place at all.


From what the old butler said, I think even Homura wasn't sure why he did it. A sentimental thing, probably because Hakai had his father's genes, and in a weird way, Hakai was the last remaining legacy of his father's awesomeness.

But yeah, Machine Banchou arc was better, probably because the two antagonists were fleshed out a LOT more. I mean, Hakai Banchou is cool and all, but there was literally no build up. He was a last minute plot twist.

"Bomb? What bomb? It's all about Hakai, actually."


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

blueblip said:


> From what the old butler said, I think even Homura wasn't sure why he did it. A sentimental thing, probably because Hakai had his father's genes, and in a weird way, Hakai was the last remaining legacy of his father's awesomeness.
> 
> But yeah, Machine Banchou arc was better, probably because the two antagonists were fleshed out a LOT more. I mean, Hakai Banchou is cool and all, but there was literally no build up. He was a last minute plot twist.
> 
> "Bomb? What bomb? It's all about Hakai, actually."



Which wouldn't be so bad if he lasted at all. Hell I honestly don't think the fight deserved the "flag" moment, because the final fight of the whole thing was so brief.

Plus he was a fun character


----------



## Yak (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, you could consider the ending of this arc as the beginning of something bigger, so the focus wasn't so strongly on Hakai Banchou. The real opponent here is still Takeshi and now even his father is convinced that his other son has gone completely overboard with this.


----------



## Yak (Jun 20, 2012)

Since Kongou Banchou is on summer break, I'll take the chance to further advertise Suzuki Nakaba's works.

If anyone's interested, try out Blizzard Axel. 

It is the work he did before Kongou Banchou. A mix between Slice-of-Life and shounen action. It doesn't have fighting as a content but ice skating instead but it is written pretty well and in the typical short but well-paced style of Nakaba's works.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jun 20, 2012)

Wait wait.....Kongo Banchou is _still being published_ ?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2012)

93 is out

That preparation/improvisation skill is just amazing


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2012)

Zaru said:


> 93 is out
> 
> That preparation/improvisation skill is just amazing



Batman has shit on him


----------



## Yak (Sep 30, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Imagine (Sep 30, 2012)

Akira and crew suiting up.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 7, 2012)

Kongou Banchou  97     



*Spoiler*: __ 



One of my favorite Banchous is back, prepare your asses everyone.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 7, 2012)

Machine bancho. All my feels


----------



## Yak (Oct 8, 2012)

He is the Japanese version of the Terminator.

So cool


----------



## Zaru (Oct 8, 2012)

Shouldn't the new banchou be... less one-hit fodder? It's kinda underwhelming


----------



## Imagine (Oct 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Shouldn't the new banchou be... less one-hit fodder? It's kinda underwhelming



Everyone is one hit fodder in front of Machine Banchou.


----------



## Yak (Oct 8, 2012)

Zaru said:


> Shouldn't the new banchou be... less one-hit fodder? It's kinda underwhelming



Machine Banchou is almost as strong as Akira, he's just that much stronger.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys, Kongou Banchou is still a thing!


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh shit, Nazi banchou is finally joining the fight. Will he be Machine Banchou's opponent?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 15, 2012)

The mangaka is drawing a new manga called Nanatsu no Taizai.



> The "Seven Deadly Sins", a group of evil knights who conspired to overthrow the kingdom of Britannia, were said to have been eradicated by the Holy Knights, although some claim that they still live. Ten years later, the Holy Knights have staged a Coup d'?tat and assassinated the king, becoming the new, tyrannical rulers of the kingdom. Elizabeth, the king's only daughter, sets out on a journey to find the "Seven Deadly Sins", and to enlist their help in taking back the kingdom.



Link removed

Just posting it here until someone makes a separate thread for it.


----------



## Yak (Nov 15, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> The mangaka is drawing a new manga called Nanatsu no Taizai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already a fan.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 16, 2012)

Kongou Banchou 99


----------



## Furious George (Nov 16, 2012)

What was with that ending?


----------



## Zaru (Nov 16, 2012)

Turning children into text, what kind of sadistic bastard does such a thing?


----------



## Yak (Nov 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What was with that ending?





Zaru said:


> Turning children into text, what kind of sadistic bastard does such a thing?



You'll find out next chapter


----------



## Imagine (Nov 23, 2012)

Kongou Banchou 100

...No words for this chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 23, 2012)

That... was brutal. Jesus.


----------



## Atem (Nov 23, 2012)

Dear lord. I did not see that coming. 

Hikyou, man.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 23, 2012)

That was properly villianous. Made my nether regions tingle.


----------



## blueblip (Nov 24, 2012)

That was...

Damn 

Now that's a villain!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 24, 2012)

blueblip said:


> That was...
> 
> Damn
> 
> Now that's a villain!



That it most certainly is, I was shocked. Mangaka really went there on this one.


----------



## Furious George (Nov 25, 2012)

....

Didn't think I'd be bringing this out so soon after the "Teppei" incident...


----------



## Yak (Nov 30, 2012)

Double treat this week:

Vol. 10
Vol. 10


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2012)

Hurhurhurhur...


*Spoiler*: __ 



We were duped.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 1, 2012)

Apart of me wants to cry cop-out but that ending was too awesome.


----------



## Yak (Dec 1, 2012)

Honestly, was anyone expecting those kids to be dead? In what is written like a classic shounen manga? Really?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2012)

Hikyou Banchou. That is all.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 1, 2012)

stuck in him.

Fucking Hikyou Bancho


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 1, 2012)

I like how, in exchange for helping him


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hikyou Banchou gave Drill Bancho Sasori Banchou's phone number


----------



## Furious George (Dec 8, 2012)

Chapter 102 is out.


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2012)

he became soft in mind not in body

chapter 103 is out. Some revelations in this chapter.


----------



## Furious George (Dec 15, 2012)

Interesting....


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2012)

105
Bug Tousen can be stabbed by the shikai of a mere VC


----------



## Yak (Dec 22, 2012)

Great chapter, although only a bridge-chapter.

Next one, however...

FINALLY! The fated rematch! Iai Banchou vs Kenpei Banchou! <3


----------



## Furious George (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Imagine (Dec 23, 2012)

106
recovering from a grimmjow slash

This fight is so epic.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 25, 2012)

Kenpei Banchou should have kept his hat on, he looked cool until I saw his hairstyle


----------



## Imagine (Dec 25, 2012)

I know right.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 26, 2012)

108
Chapter 17 is out.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 26, 2012)

They just keep popping dem chapters out, awesome.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 26, 2012)

It'll finally be translated in no time. Been waiting to finish this up for a while now.


----------



## Yak (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, only a few chapters left.

Would be good if they kept scanating more of Nakaba's works in the future, although Nanatsu no Taizai already got picked up.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 27, 2012)

109
here


----------



## Markness (Dec 27, 2012)

I started reading it a while back since I had a feeling the scans would be finished soon. I wish I read it earlier now since it has many moments that made me go "Damn, where have I been?" but better late than never as they say. Really dig the old school feel to this manga since I read all of HnK and JJBA this year.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 27, 2012)

Mother of...


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 28, 2012)

The Kongou's wiped out the dinosaurs?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't fuck with the Kongou's bitch.


----------



## blueblip (Dec 28, 2012)

Fucking Kongous


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2012)

Its the end of the world as we know it


----------



## Imagine (Dec 28, 2012)

111
*Baki Son of Ogre 140*


----------



## TheFoxsCloak (Dec 28, 2012)

Getting a lotta mileage out of this.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2012)

Kongou no you dont need to do the full black page. Your better than this


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2012)

Man, this is now as good as finished. I don't want it to end ;__;


----------



## Imagine (Dec 29, 2012)

112
noting that the speed with which Uryu was dodging was getting slower


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow these chapters are coming out at lightspeed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2012)

They better be the series has been done for years


----------



## Markness (Dec 29, 2012)

Just caught up with the released chapters since this manga is so deliciously addictive. Akira and Takeshi's fight was damn epic!  The end is near but it's been one hell of a good ride.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2012)

113
stronger


----------



## Markness (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck yeah! One more to go!


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

114
Jiroubou

And so it ends.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2012)

Why did it take him 5 years to come back


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

Who knows. Healing?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Dec 31, 2012)

those feels man


----------



## Imagine (Dec 31, 2012)

I almost cried. Almost. And what a way to end it on the last day of 2012.


----------



## Markness (Dec 31, 2012)

It's a good way to end the year. I'm glad the other Banchous on Akira's side and Hinako and Tsukimi made it out alive since I grew to care for them. I also agree that Akira probably had to spend time healing. Stopping the Earth's core must have messed him up on an ungodly level. It was a fun ride and I'm glad I read it.


----------



## Shirubazu Rayleigh (Dec 31, 2012)

epic stuff, would love to see an amime adaptation of this!


----------



## armorknight (Dec 31, 2012)

I love throwback shounen, and this one was great. Gouriki became beyond fucking sexy after the timeskip. Akira should've hooked up with her instead. Imagine how powerful their kid would be with Kongou genes and hyperion constitution.


----------



## Zephyr (Dec 31, 2012)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Why did it take him 5 years to come back



Trying to swim/climb up from the core probably takes awhile.


----------

